# production of 1993 nx2000



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

hi to all. does anyone know how many nx2000s were produced in 1993? thanks!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Been answered recently, try the search feature of this board.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

My apologies, that discussion was over on sr20deforums.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

i own a 1993 nx2000, i'm not sure how were produced, but i do know that the numbers on the nx2000 sold in the U.S. were only 294 cars. This is why your having such a hard time finding parts for it.


----------

